# Sea chaser 24 Walkaround reviews



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in the market for a new boat and ran across a good deal on a 24 sea chaser by Carolina Skiff. Has twin yamaha 4-strokes with low hours and comes outfitted with everything you would need. Just want to know if anyone has been out on one or has owned one. I mostly use the boat for spearfishing and usually go out around 12 to 17 miles. Thanks for any input.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a bad boat for nearshore use, they dont ride all that amazing, but they do have a decent amount of useable space. You get what you pay for for sure, but they arent bad boats. Obviously cant beat yammy 4 stroke 115s.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Had one since 2003, sold it this year (upgraded to a bigger boat). Ran a single Yama 225. Killed a bunch of fish on that boat. Spent many days as the Edge.

It was our first offshore boat, was affordable and it showed. Lots of inferior finish work, but the hull was rock solid. Still have a Sea Chaser RG18 bay boat, love that ride.

As said, it is a hull flotation boat, and rides high. Doesn't get much boat into the water like a heavier WA would. Due to the weight forward it can plow a bit. Just have to learn to drive it.

Best thing is you can put a "Pu" in front of the Sea Chaser and have an instant unique boat name!


----------

